
US Security Firm Defends Partnership with Censorship-Happy Chinese Giant Baidu - jgrahamc
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/us-security-firm-defends-partnership-with-censorship-happy-chinese-giant-baidu
======
mtgx
It seems Microsoft, Cisco and many other companies are doing these "deals" [1]
now, no doubt forced upon them by the Chinese government if they want to
continue to do business in the country. At the same time it sort of "exempts"
the companies from being accused of surveillance or censorship because they
can say they don't offer the _final_ product or service to the Chinese
customers, but their Chinese partner there does.

This way China gets all the backdoors it wants, while US companies can
continue to pretend they are pure and innocent in public and it allows them to
save face and continue to promote how much they care about privacy and
security elsewhere.

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/24/us-cisco-
systems-c...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/24/us-cisco-systems-
china-idUSKCN0RO0AE20150924)

